# 2011 Cruze Error P0302 - 110k miles - cold weather



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I believe that is the mossfore in cylinder 2 code. Plugs would be the first to check. Ever been replaced ? 110k can be a lot for stock plugs

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnclark12 (May 19, 2017)

Yeah that's what it is. I have a reader that I plugged into my car to get that. As far as I know it's never been replaced. Heck, the stock battery was just changed for the first time 2 months ago


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

johnclark12 said:


> Yeah that's what it is. I have a reader that I plugged into my car to get that. As far as I know it's never been replaced. Heck, the stock battery was just changed for the first time 2 months ago


My 2011 is still on stock everything but plugs, performance decrease around 45k miles lead me to change them, then I've only put 3k miles since then lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Allynic (Sep 6, 2014)

johnclark12 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Was hoping I could get some insight on this before investigating any further. I'm in PA where the weather is obviously very bipolar. Back in February I was driving up a relatively steep hill at about 15 mph and it sounded like the engine was hesitating to run. The engine light blinked for about 5 seconds and I never had any trouble again. Since then, I have had trouble now and again with it hesitating but nothing serious enough to investigate. Fast forward to today where the car has started doing it again, just when the weather has gotten sub 40 degrees again. If I hammer down on the gas, the engine will hesitate and I'll get the blinking P0302 error. If I slow down and only accelerate at a slow rate, it does not run into any problems. I'd really like to get some insights on what to expect before taking it into the dealership so I know how much money I am looking at spending.
> 
> Thanks guys!


I was having Issues with P0303 code on my 1.6T Cruze in WA (Australia) and strange as it may seem I noticed a difference from driving in the cooler morning to the hotter afternoon. Car was hesitating just like yours.

I have just changed the Coil pack and no more P0303 code and all hesitation and juddering gone.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

My cruze will show physical symptoms of a missfire. But no codes. Coil pack coming tomorrow, glad to hear it fixed your car, hopefully it will fix mine


Allynic said:


> I was having Issues with P0303 code on my 1.6T Cruze in WA (Australia) and strange as it may seem I noticed a difference from driving in the cooler morning to the hotter afternoon. Car was hesitating just like yours.
> 
> I have just changed the Coil pack and no more P0303 code and all hesitation and juddering gone.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Allynic (Sep 6, 2014)

I didn't always get the code. Only if I allowed the car to judder for a length of time. I'm sure you're on the right track.


Chevy_Country said:


> My cruze will show physical symptoms of a missfire. But no codes. Coil pack coming tomorrow, glad to hear it fixed your car, hopefully it will fix mine
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Awsome, thanks for the input I feel way better about spending the money now lol


Allynic said:


> I didn't always get the code. Only if I allowed the car to judder for a length of time. I'm sure you're on the right track.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnclark12 (May 19, 2017)

Got new coil pack and spark plugs and getting it changed tonight. I could only get the light to come on if I actually tried to get it to come on by slamming the gas pedal when I was hesitating. Ever since then it has been fine but I know it won't get better unless I get it fixed.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

johnclark12 said:


> Got new coil pack and spark plugs and getting it changed tonight. I could only get the light to come on if I actually tried to get it to come on by slamming the gas pedal when I was hesitating. Ever since then it has been fine but I know it won't get better unless I get it fixed.


That's how mine was, under serious load. On highway, pulling hard on 5th it would throw a light. After cleaning and re tapping the plugs it got better not not gone, follow up on here with your results if you dont mind

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Replaced mine, symptoms of missfire have completely disappeared, as well has my rough idle. So I'm hopeful that was the absolute solution, but time will tell!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnclark12 (May 19, 2017)

So after having this changed and driven 1200+ miles for a road trip this weekend I am happy to say that it has never happened again since the fix. Initially we could not see anything wrong the old equipment but I guess that it is not uncommon. Happy to get this fixed again and now I will move onto the next thing which is getting the hood paint chips repaired before winter!


----------



## Autochallenged (Oct 29, 2018)

As a fellow PA resident, I just wanted to chime in that PA weather is not bi-polar, it's manic depressive, borderline, irrational! ;-)

I am currently experiencing issues with miss fire, so picking up coil pack tomorrow and possibly replacing a spark plug as I think #1 was stripped when it was replaced a few months ago.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I would replace all 4 spark plugs, for $12 it's worth it depending on how old the other 3 are

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Autochallenged (Oct 29, 2018)

Chevy_Country said:


> I would replace all 4 spark plugs, for $12 it's worth it depending on how old the other 3 are
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Just had all 4 replaced last month. I posted about all the issues I'm experiencing currently in my own thread. (Ghost in the Machine).


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Autochallenged said:


> Just had all 4 replaced last month. I posted about all the issues I'm experiencing currently in my own thread. (Ghost in the Machine).


Ok gotcha, wasn't sure if they were older, I did my coil pack, regapped and greased my plugs. All my issues not related to negative batter cable are gone and the idle is almost brand new.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Autochallenged (Oct 29, 2018)

Chevy_Country said:


> Ok gotcha, wasn't sure if they were older, I did my coil pack, regapped and greased my plugs. All my issues not related to negative batter cable are gone and the idle is almost brand new.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I reluctance with DIY is that it's my gf's car, she's still paying on it (1600 left), that and she Ubers, so, I'd prefer to not risk something happening to the car. If it were my own? Different story.


----------

